# Refinishing Loop Push Pole



## DeepInTheSkinny (Jun 28, 2016)

I’ve got a carbon marine loop push pole that is starting to “shed”. Is there a finish I can apply to seal it or at least keep the glass shards from getting in my hand? I asked the carbon marine guy and he said he couldn’t reapply the finish as it would add too much weight. While I’m not looking to pole with a heavy pole I don’t mind a few oz’s to fix the problem. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There was a good thread about this recently.


----------



## DeepInTheSkinny (Jun 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There was a good thread about this recently.


Did you end up using that 2 part spray? Or was it another thread you were referring to?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=refinishing+push+pole&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------

